# Displacement Oiler Plans?



## Philjoe5 (Feb 15, 2009)

I am coming close to finishing a steam engine I actually plan to run on steam. I understand I need a device called a displacement oiler to keep the engine from freezing up and I have found a few pictures of them. I'd like to work off a set of plans if possible to get my dimensions correct for the size engine I'm building. Can anyone point me in the right direction...book, magazine article etc? Thanks, as always,

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Bernd (Feb 15, 2009)

Phil,

The only plans I can recall are from Jan Gunnarsson. He wrote a series of articles back in "Live Steam" in 1978. It was for a V-4 Oscillating Cylinder Engine. He aslo did a series about building a boiler in "Live Steam" April 1979. In that series he shows how to build a displacement oiler. 

If you can't find anything send me a PM or e-mail. We'll talk.

Bernd


----------



## steamer (Feb 15, 2009)

Phil,

Page 13 of the attachment.

I got it free off this person's site so I feel pretty confident it's not copywrite.



View attachment JPDuvalSteamTrain.pdf


----------



## shred (Feb 15, 2009)

You want to search for 'displacement lubricator'. It's basically a simple beastie-- a tank with oil in it and a steam pipe in one side (some have the steam pipe go right through, some tee the lubricator off the steam line). Fill with oil to the steam line. Steam goes in, a little condenses into water, that water sinks to the bottom since it's heavier than the oil, which causes a little oil to be pushed up into the steam line. Every so often open the tap at the bottom to let the collected water out and refill with oil. I don't think they're terribly critical dimension-wise, though the steam/oil port might need to be sized appropriately.

On small engines run for short periods, you can get away with oiling the engine manually, especially if you use 'wet' steam (non superheated)-- a lot of the littler steam models don't have a lubricator, but if you have room it's a good idea to include one.

Here's a link: http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/tech.htm#lube


----------



## Mark-One (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got a nice little oiler here that Bogstandard made last year for my Jensen 20.

It's a very robust design, and I've been working in my slow way to make something like it for my own project engine.







The line going in is blocked at the end and a very small hole drilled on the top of it.

There is no drain (one less fitting to potentially leak), so the waste water is sucked out the top with a syringe and needle. 

I don't know off hand how much it holds, but I can steam that machine for over an hour and still have oil coming out the tail pipe.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the input. Bernd, Steamer - There are some good diagrams in the references you gave. Mark-One, the photo is worth a 1,000 words. 

Shred - I'd been googling Displacement Oiler and getting nowhere ???. Displacement Lubricator  makes all the difference . Thanks for the grammatical correction. If I make a lubricator and it proves to be worthless, then I'll just yank it out and try the "wet steam" approach. I think most of the engines running in our model building have lubricators, but I'll look into that.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jeff02 (Feb 16, 2009)

This may Help

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=112

http://www.stuartmodels.com/accessories.cfm/mainaccess_type/18/the_type/Displacement Lubricators


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Jeff,
That looks like a good backup plan if I decide to get something off the shelf.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Mark-One (Feb 17, 2009)

I bought the smaller of the 2 PMR oilers for one of my engines. Very nicely put together, though you need a spanner to get the top off of mine.

When it arrived I realized that it's far too big for the engine. No doubt it will work, but it really dominates the thing, visually.


----------



## bentprop (Feb 17, 2009)

Phil,John "Bogstandard"'s piston valve engine build article shows a displacement lubricator to be made for the engine,with all relevant measurements.It's a very simple design,and easy to scale to whatever size you need.The plan is in the download section.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks bentprop. I missed that source. Although I might get by without a lubricator, I couldn't stand the ribbing I'd get from my fellow model engine enthusiasts if I tried running my engine without one and it froze up :'(

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bentprop (or anyone),

I'm having trouble locating the engine plans by Bogstandard you are refering to. What's the actual name of engine? Thanks for any help

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Bernd (Feb 18, 2009)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Bentprop (or anyone),
> 
> I'm having trouble locating the engine plans by Bogstandard you are refering to. What's the actual name of engine? Thanks for any help
> 
> ...



Phil,

Go HERE. You'll find all that your looking for.

Have fun.

Bernd


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Bernd,
The original post took place before I was born :bigthat is, hooked, nabbed, addicted etc.) to the whole idea of building an engine that could actually run. I've got the 8 chapters in hand and look forward to some great reading.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Bernd (Feb 18, 2009)

Phil,

I found it an enjoyable read myself. He's put a bit of humor in there too. See if you can spot it. I'll give you a hint. It's in one of the pictures. If your looking for it you won't find it, but if your just looking at the pictures it jumps right out at you.

Enjoy.

Bernd


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bernd,
Found it on page 8, Chapter 4, picture #103. :big: Are there more?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Bernd (Feb 23, 2009)

Phil,

That's the one. You got it. Thm: Can't remember if I saw any more.

It was last year when I downloaded it and read throught it. But that one stuck in my mind.

Bernd


----------

